# srcds/steamcmd via linux emulation



## forgiven_noob (Jan 18, 2020)

I would like to run srcds/steamcmd on freebsd, in freebsd 9.x days there seemed to be plentiful solutions to this but so far the ones i've tried have been outdated/not working, like https://wiki.jc-mp.com/Server/Getting_started/FreeBSD_Server
I was hoping to run multiple instances of cs:s and tf2 servers on my box without installing another OS

Has anyone managed to get these to run and work recently? please share your result shere.


----------



## shkhln (Jan 18, 2020)

Take a look at the epoll and SSL root certificate bundle path workarounds from my collection. (Applying this to steamcmd is left as an exercise for the reader.)


----------



## forgiven_noob (Jan 19, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Take a look at the epoll and SSL root certificate bundle path workarounds from my collection. (Applying this to steamcmd is left as an exercise for the reader.)



I am no programmer, so it is futile for me. but nice to see there _is_ a work around, I guess it will become more accessible eventually. 
I will roll with a jail for now


----------

